

Are you Willing to Sacrifice Everything to Obtain Your Happiness - KevenDones
http://kevendones.posterous.com/are-you-willing-to-sacrifice-everything-to-ob

======
budu
I'm completely unable to read that post, too small font and after a couple of
word my head was just went bla bla bla... really impossibly boring bullshit.

But to say something (merely) constructive, I think that all depends on what
you mean by words such as "willing", "sacrifice", "everything", "obtain" and
"happiness". More precisely how are these words any different from "bla".
Sorry for this snarky nihilistic comment, just couldn't resist!

------
KevenDones
From me to You Budu <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLsHP94bvXs> :)

~~~
budu
Can't really stand Jay-Z, but my reply was more about deconstructionism than
hate, maybe the use of the word "bullshit" was a little too heavy I concur,
I'm sorry about that. The main idea is that happiness isn't found in that kind
of reflection, you must think outside the box!

------
pasbesoin
There is this dumb-ass meme in the world, that you have to suffer to be happy.
Yes, it's good to be able to find happiness beyond suffering. But to seek or
embrace suffering, as if that were the goal... To "sacrifice" and "do
without".

The happiest people I know spend significant time and energy seeking and doing
things that make them happy. Maybe not always easy things, but inspiring and
joyous.

I don't think they view what they skip or discard as "sacrifice". If and when
the word is used, it's with a small "s", not "Sacrifice". It's more like the
person who gives up TV, and some months later comments that they "don't miss
it at all". Or the parent who takes great pride and pleasure in their
children's accomplishments.

If you have to fight yourself to do something, you're in a losing battle.

It's not a matter of "sacrifice". It's a matter of learning what truly matters
to you, and what doesn't.

